# Visual Basic > Games and Graphics Programming > Game Demos >  [vb.net 2008] Fall Man (.exe and source)*Updated 1/6/09 - Changelog Included

## XCSampson

Fall Man
Alright, so basically this is my first game and it is my interpretation of Stick Avalanche.

Features:
>1P and 2P support
>Cheat Mode(im not telling how to activate it  :Smilie: )
>Ghost Mode(play 2P and you'll see)
>Tutorial
>High Scores (You can print them out)
>Saves High Scores to a file
>Create your own character
>Multiple color schemes and Music settings
>You are able to punch the falling blocks as well as other players
>Load your own songs ingame
>Among many other things







*Both versions come with the source code* _(I placed comments throughout the code)_

*Updated Fall Man to version 1.74 - 1/6/09!!!*

*1.74 Changelog:*
[+]Fixed bugs
[+]Added new graphics

*1.73 Changelog:*
[+]Added Power-Up Options

*1.72 Changelog:*
[+]Fixed a delay caused by wmp
[+]Reworked part of the Create-A-Character interface

*1.71 Changelog:*
[+] Added Vista compatibility(confirmed)
[+] Fixed object reference bugs
[+] Fixed Blood/Gore Mode
[+] Upgraded to 2.0 .Net Framework

NEW!!!*Updater Version:*>493 kb (_Updates any previous version of Fall Man, includes both the full and lite editions_)

Updater Version - 1.XX to 1.74 - MegaUpload
 (_I compiled this version using Inno Setup, so its just an easy install, the source code is located in the Fall Man folder_)

*Full Version:*>11mb (_includes all 3 songs_)

Fall Man 1.74 Full Edition - MegaUpload
 (_I compiled this version using Inno Setup, so its just an easy install, the source code is located in the Fall Man folder_)

*Lite Version:* >2mb (_includes 1 song_)

Fall Man 1.74 Lite Edition- MegaUpload
  (_I compiled this version using Inno Setup, so its just an easy install, the source code is located in the Fall Man folder_)

You can find all of my releases here:
Fall Man Releases - MegaUpload
*Please can you give me some feedback?*

*Also, I am considering making an autoupdate feature, any help would be greatly appreciated!*

----------


## XCSampson

Has anyone tried my game? Or does anyone know anything about how to code an autoupdate feature?

----------


## acms

downoadin it now

----------


## XCSampson

Upgraded to version 1.72.

I would have posted this update on 3-3-08, I just didn't know if anyone was still interested.

----------


## XCSampson

Released Fall Man 1.73!

Check the first post for a link to the download and the updated changelog.

----------


## XCSampson

Released Fall Man 1.74!

Check the first post for a link to the download and the updated changelog.

----------

